# Thai Investor Visa



## MovingOUTofFrance (Nov 1, 2012)

Has anyone here moved to Thailand on the investor visa - i believe it is min. 10 million baht investment in any property and you can live permanently in Thailand. Is this safe for foreigners to do? And what areas of thailand are where rich foreigners would feel the safest? I like Ko samui a lot but am afraid it might get boring after a while...also how safe is thailand really from a political and crime safety point of view? Is there any major crime in thailand that I should know of? Basically i want to know if i buy a villa in samui and a few flashy cars - would that get me in any sort of trouble? 

Thanks.


----------



## rubberfarmer (Jul 26, 2014)

You can not own land here, only a condo to live in, not an investment per say.
Lot's of visas and extensions of stay to choose from.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Here's the english translation of what the O/P is talking about the "Investment visa extension". The O/P would be under clause B seeing as they haven't been here since 2006 continually so their criteria would be 10 million thai baht. Also they don't get to live here "permanently" they get a yearly extension of stay as long as they meet the qualifications. Other posters are correct you as a foreigner cannot own land..



> 2.5 In the case of investment:
> Each permission shall be granted for no more than one year.
> A. Investment of no less than Baht 3 million:
> The alien:
> ...


The O/P would be served better by doing some due diligence in regards to what they can and cannot do here. Imagining you're gonna move here and "live the dream" while wondering if it's safe or where the other "rich foreigners" live sounds a little paranoid. 

No one cares if you have flashy cars, sheesh thaiz drive flashy cars too. It's called โชว์เพาว์ (showing power) or โชว์ฟอร์ม (showing form).


----------

